# thunderbird or SE dj flyer



## LUKassZ (Aug 22, 2005)

I know I know its another "which bike should I get" thread. The thing is I have searched the web up and down and can't find much information on the SE DJ flyer.

Here's the comparo: 08 Thunderbird $740 shipped from old skool cycles

08 SE DJ flyer $700 plus tax at local bike shop

So the prices are pretty much identical. I'm 6'2, 225-255 pounds(weight fluctuates with the seasons and beer intake), ride mostly dirt.

Please if you're an Eastern fanboy and would suggest the Thunderbird regardless of the other bike being compared don't leave feedback.

On paper the DJ flyer seems to be spec'd out a lot better. I haven't come across a bike with these specs for only $700. http://www.sebikes.com/2008/bike-detail.asp?id=42 Please look over these specs and tell me if I'm wrong considering the pricetag. Thanks guys!


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I think I would tend to lean towards the Eastern....


----------



## robIH2006 (May 14, 2007)

I'm 5'11" 215 lbs and I was considering both of these bikes as well. It seems to me by looking at the specs the biggest differences are the fork and the brake. I went with the Eastern mostly because I liked the Frame Geo better (shorter CS) and I would have changed the fork on either bike in a rather short amount of time. I got the eastern from oldskoolcycles.com for $739 shipped and they were a pleasure to deal with.










I love it so far (I've had it a week). There also weren't any local shops that had either in stock and I couldn't find a decent price for the SE online.

hope that helps..


----------



## Bryan67 (Nov 27, 2007)

Being 6'2" you might want to go with the SE because of the bigger frame size.


----------



## brycexlighthall (Oct 22, 2007)

If you want the bike for Dirt, then the SE is not "spec'd" better. The fork and seatpost, yea, but everything else is pretty comparable to the Thunderbird, or worse on the SE.

The Geometry on the SE is more like a trail bike that "can" jump. Your height definitely could come into play, but there are dudes who are bigger than you that ride BMX well. If Phil Sundbaum rides a bike with short TT and CS you can.


----------

